# Capitol Limited Business Class



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a question about the way the business class seating is set up in business class on a Capitol Limited train.

I've seen before that on certain Amtrak trains, business class has a column of just single seats. I wanted to see if anyone that has been business class on Capitol Limited if that's also true for Capitol Limited before upgrading my seat from Reserved Coach to Business class. Thank you!


----------



## jis (Feb 22, 2018)

AFAIK, Superliner trains like the Capitol Limited, if they happen to have BC (which the Capitol Limited at present does not) simply designate part or all of a Coach as Business Class, and there is no 2-1 Business Class seating on any Superliner train. However, I am happy to be corrected if that is not true any more.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 22, 2018)

jis said:


> AFAIK, Superliner trains like the Capitol Limited simply designate part or all of a Coach as Business Class, and there is no 2-1 Business Class seating on any Superliner train. However, I am happy to be corrected if that is not true any more.


You are correct Sir!


----------



## PVD (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't think the CL has BC. Outside of Autotrain and the West Coast I don't think there is much SL BC offered.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 22, 2018)

Amtrak does not show BC on the CL. It is available on the Cardinial, or at PGH on the Pennsylvanian.


----------



## PVD (Feb 22, 2018)

Both of which are single level....if you go CHI to NY using the CL one of the choices is to connect to a NER at WAS, with BC as first choice on the NER.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 22, 2018)

As of my last trip on the CL last summer, the Capitol Limited does not have Wifi, either. One would think they'd put a simply Wifi hotspot in the lounge like I saw on the Coast Starlight a couple years ago. Crude, slow, cheap, but it worked.


----------



## jis (Feb 22, 2018)

I just set up my own WiFi for my (and occasionally a few friends') use. It seems to perform much better unless one is getting the new improved Acela WiFi.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 25, 2018)

Yep, there's no business class on the Capitol Limited. Sherry, are you sure you were thinking of the Capitol Limited from D.C. to Chicago?


----------



## tomfuller (Feb 25, 2018)

My wife and I have been on the LSL in Business Class from Chicago to Erie PA. The BC was 2+1 in the front half of the cafe car (single level car). The return trip from ERI was about 3 hours late. we did get some breakfast from the cafe before we got back to Chicago.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Yep, there's no business class on the Capitol Limited. Sherry, are you sure you were thinking of the Capitol Limited from NYC to Chicago?


The Capitol Limited is WAS-CHI.






Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 26, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, there's no business class on the Capitol Limited. Sherry, are you sure you were thinking of the Capitol Limited from NYC to Chicago?
> ...


Wow. I actually did that.[emoji20]


----------

